# شركه قابضه



## عقاري(عزيزالذيابي) (16 أبريل 2014)

هنا استقبل عروضكم المباشره او من الوكلا
عزيزالذيابي0594323870
0502932862
0549804294
شركه بريطانيه قابضه تهتم باالمشاركه في استثماراتسعوديه وخليجيه تقدم لها الدعم من جميع النواحي الماليه وغيرها لديها مقدره ماليه لاقامه مشروعات تصل لعشرات المليارات مقابل مشاركتها بحصه من الارباح حسب راس مال المشروع

الشركه تهتم

1)بمن يملك اراضي كبيره وفي مواقع مميزه وراقيه ولكن ليس لديه القدره الماليه لتنفيذ مشروع ضخم عليها بفضلون الاراضي التي تصلح لاستثمارات طيبه او فنادق عالميه او ابراج او مجمعات تجاريه



2)كل نشاط استثماري ناجح ومغري ويحتاج الي تطوير او دعم الشركه مستعده للدخول وتقديم الدعم المادي المطلوب ومتخصصه في جميع النواحي العقاريه وهندسيه وطبيه ومقاولات ومصانع استشارات في جميع المجالات بنيه تحتيه محطات كهربائيه تتولى الشركه الاشراف الاداري والمحاسبين والقانوني على محافظتها الاستثماريه في مكتي المحامي(انا عزيزالذيابي معه مباشر)



يوجد لديه تعويضات سليمه في مكه تبدا من 350مليون الي حد 6مليار..



يوجد لديه صك معزز جديد مساحته مليون و800متر يطبق في جميع انحاء المملكه ومؤجر للدوله بست ميه مليون وساري اجاره ومستمر



يوجد لديه مساحه مليون و3مليون ومليون ونصف في جده للبيع وللمشاركه



يوجد لديه مساحات مفتوحه على البحر



يوجد لديه فنادق وابراج ومساحات استثماريه في المركزيه في مكه المكرمه والمدينه المنوره



يوجد لديه مخططات جاهزه في مكه وجده والمدينه والرياض



يوجد لديه مساحات خام كبيره تبدا من مليون الي 32مليون م2 





يوجد مساحه كيلو في كيلو نحتاج الي من يطبق عليها صك مشاركه تبعد عن سوق عكاظ باالطائف 2كيلو.


----------

